# K2 update 2.5.8, my K2 issues & Kindle CS.



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Over the past few days my K2 has been starting to act wonky..laggy.. losing battery charge within hours of charging up even if I don't even use it at all, and I only have whispernet on for 5 minutes or less.. locking up
So I finally called Amazon CS. After 25 minutes on the phone here's the results.

First, I needed to update my Kindle. It was at 2.5.6, and they just put out 2.5.8 last week she said, and it was supposed to help with laggyness (sp) and locking up. So while she was on the phone, I went to the Amazon site and downloaded, & then sideloaded onto my Kindle, the update.
(anyone else who may need this update it can be found here for all generation 2s, K2us, K2i, DXus & DXi:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_navbox_top_kindle6l?nodeId=200529740 )

Then she wants me to "reset" my battery. Turn on wireless, use TTS, surf the net, use up the battery until it gives me the message that the battery is to low to use anymore. Charge it up overnight after that, do the same thing again, completely drain, completely charge a total of 3 times. That should fix the battery losing charge.

Then she recommended that I use my Computer to charge it once every 5-10 charge ups. Something to do with different charging abilities between AC & USB. 99.9% of the time I have been charging it via the AC outlet.

She's going to call me back next Sunday to see if these changes have fixed the problems.


----------



## bokolobs (Nov 13, 2010)

hi,

have the same problem with my kindle dx. battery draining fast. did the steps for the battery fix the problem?
thanks.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm curious too-- has that helped?  Or are you not finished with the process yet?  

Thanks.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

I think the comment about charging via USB vs. A/C is baloney.  The current should be regulated either way, and make no difference.


----------



## bokolobs (Nov 13, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:

"It sounds like you might have a book or book stuck in the indexing cycle.  First, try a restart from the menu:  Menu/settings/menu/restart.  

If that doesn't fix the problem, do a hard restart by sliding and holding the switch.  It may take upwards of a minute.

If you've tried both of those (I mention them for the benefit of others reading this) check for unindexed books:  From the home page search for a nonsense string and see if anything comes up as non indexed.  If so, it might just not be finished (I think it re-indexes after an update).  So do it again in an hour and see if it's the same number of titles.

If it is, one is probably corrupt and causing problems.  You can click the link of "xxx items not indexed" and see a list of titles.  Any in gray are the stuck ones.  Note the title, go back to home and delete it.

If it's REALLY a problem child and it won't delete from the Kindle, you may have to hook the device to your computer and delete it that way -- find it in the documents folder and delete as you would any other file."

I think that fixed my kindle dx battery drain problem. Although it is still early to conclude.


----------

